# 12 ft. fiberglass boat mod



## jbdog789 (Feb 26, 2012)

hey guys, new to this site and i modified my fiberglass boat. i dont have any pictures from the building process but i have finished pics. i do want to do more to it thought. let me no if any of you have any good ideas. i also want to make a better mount for my trolling motor in the front. it works but its not the best and it doesnt stay in place very well when its on. so let me no. thanks. btw these pictures are kind of old the bildge pump is wired neater with a switch and theres a different motor on there (1983 johnson seahorse 9.9) alot better than that 64 evinrude.


----------



## Brine (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice little rig, and welcome to the site. 

Looks like the motor might work better straight off the centerline of the bow, or maybe you could through-bolt the transom bracket to the mount.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey thats not a tin boat [-X .....but it does look like a cool mod...and a nice boat..  

Welcome to the forum. If you've been poking around here you know how manycool projects are on here. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## jbdog789 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks. I definitely want to move alot of stuff around in the spring. Get a new seat post for the front so I can take it out while I'm fishing alone and it will give me more room to move the trolling motor around.


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 12, 2012)

havent updated this in a long time. going to be doing a full restoration on the boat and motor this winter. heres some pics of my progress right now. if anyone knows how to take paint of faster than sanding with 60 grit let me know because it seems to be taking a long time.


----------



## nick4203 (Nov 12, 2012)

hows the front platform on there as for stability i want to do something like that but i am unsure on stability


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 13, 2012)

nick4203 said:


> hows the front platform on there as for stability i want to do something like that but i am unsure on stability


 

The platforms alright I really only just put it there to try and make a front trolling motor mount. I ended up moving the trolling motor to the transom anyway just cuz I like it better back there and there's more control. But if you're looking for a platform like that to stand on I'd add a little more support to it and you should be fine. It comes in handy jumping in and out of the boat at a ramp.


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 18, 2012)

been doing some more work on the motor. took some more paint off and took all the decals off and going to be buying new ones off of ebay.


----------



## nick4203 (Nov 18, 2012)

paint stripper?


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 18, 2012)

nick4203 said:


> paint stripper?



Haven't tried that yet. I'm going to home depot tomorrow so I'll have to pick some up. I doubt it'll cost that much


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 19, 2012)

If the paint isn't flaking don't strip it, old paint is far better primer, raw material is a whole lot harder to paint.


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> If the paint isn't flaking don't strip it, old paint is far better primer, raw material is a whole lot harder to paint.



well last year i tried to paint it becuase it needed one and i didnt really spend anytime on it just sanded a little then used roll on paint so theres alot of brush strokes so i want to get it all off and nice and smooth again.


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 22, 2012)

well finally got almost all the paint stripped have a little more left and i should be good. i used paint stripper, let it sit, then wire wheeled it off worked pretty good. i also got the starting instructions plate and model # plate off and tried to polish them as best as i could. there better then they were though.


----------



## jbdog789 (Nov 29, 2012)

well got the new decals in finally.. there very identical to the factor ones considering you cant get factory ones anymore. got them off of ebay great deal.! also got the motor cover sanded and will be ready for primer soon. anyone have any suggestions for fiberglass primer??


----------



## jbdog789 (Jan 30, 2013)

has been to cold latley to paint anything, finnally got a warm day today and primed the lower motor cover. also got the motor cover done to a while ago just never got a chance to put it up. it came out better then i thought.


----------



## jbdog789 (Apr 16, 2013)

finally catching up on this whole project. got the motor pretty much done. the last thing is to just finish painting the lower end and thatll all go back together. got the boat flipped over and sanded a good amount the past few days. also bought some fiberglass bondo and filled in all of the stress cracks and any sort of holes just from over the years. hopefully will be painting the boat pretty soon.


----------



## jbdog789 (Apr 28, 2013)

ok so got the bottom paint in for the boat and thats all done now. next is to get the topside paint done and hopefully itll finally be time to take it out


----------



## bigwave (Apr 28, 2013)

The engine turned out nice.....boat is looking good too..... =D> =D>


----------



## jbdog789 (May 6, 2013)

bigwave said:


> The engine turned out nice.....boat is looking good too..... =D> =D>


thanks. its really coming along now i hope to get it done within the next week or two


----------



## jbdog789 (May 6, 2013)

so got the boat primed painted and now working on the pin stripe im doing. im matching it with the engine cover, red white black. gonna be nice when its done


----------



## jbdog789 (May 24, 2013)

Everything is finally pretty much done. the boats flipped over, painted the floor, got my battery charger hardwired in and also had a graphics shop remake the st-maurice sticker becuase there was no way i would ifnd it somewhere online. everything came out pretty good.


----------

